# Why guys appreciate male lifters but not female lifters?



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

http://c422739.r39.cf1.rackcdn.com/2010destacadas24ak.jpg


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Because they look masculine, most of them do anyway.

Fitness models on the other hand. . .


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Eski said:


> Because they look masculine, most of them do anyway.
> 
> Fitness models on the other hand. . .


But when they are training muscles why not just focus to judging muscles but taken a persons sex out of it. It is not sexiest girl in a world-hobby.. It is body building... And what comes to fitness those ***-**** poses are disgusting. Why to mix sex and exercising together anyway?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this is just gross.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Because they look f*cking disgusting.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

SilentLuke said:


> this is just gross.





ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Because they look f*cking disgusting.


But why male body builders does not look disgusting? It is same flesh, bones and muscles


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> But why male body builders does not look disgusting? It is same flesh, bones and muscles


Because as a straight male, I don't find masculinity to be attractive.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Because as a straight male, I don't find masculinity to be attractive.


Okay but I don't understand why people are talking about attractiveness here when it is about building muscles. And second why muscles are consider masculine?


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Eski said:


> Fitness models on the other hand. . .


Yes...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

NoIce said:


> Yes...


Fit and toned = Attractive
Bodybuilders = Not so much


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

NoIce said:


> Yes...


Anorexic arms...:sus


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

arnie said:


> Fit and toned = Hot
> Bodybuilders = Not Hot


Hot has nothing to do with this subject, lol


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Anorexic arms...:sus


I would advise you to google a picture of arms which are actually anorexic and do a comparison.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Crossfit girls..


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, to be fair, I think male bodybuilders look really creepy too. Male or female, they look more like freakish organic constructs than real people. Which, with the prevalence of steroids in bodybuilding, isn't that far from the truth.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Personally, I think male bodybuilders look disgusting and freakish. I saw a picture in the paper a few weeks ago, and I was feeling bad about this person who'd obviously been born horribly deformed, but then I read the article and he was the man with the biggest biceps in the world, and he'd dedicated himself to looking like a genetic engineering experiment gone wrong (obviously he thought he looked amazing).

Edit - This guy


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> But when they are training muscles why not just focus to judging muscles but taken a persons sex out of it. It is not sexiest girl in a world-hobby.. It is body building... And what comes to fitness those ***-**** poses are disgusting. Why to mix sex and exercising together anyway?


I've wondered this myself.

Gentlemen, just because you're attracted to women doesn't mean you need to be assessing the attractiveness of every woman you see, every minute of the day. Does it? (And I direct this question to my fellow ladies, too.)

So you're not into the way someone looks. So what?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

These ladies are so fine ...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Its honestly their own choice, but for me a really musclley woman is just a big turn off lol but toned is good!


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

TristanS said:


> Personally, I think male bodybuilders look disgusting and freakish. I saw a picture in the paper a few weeks ago, and I was feeling bad about this person who'd obviously been born horribly deformed, but then I read the article and he was the man with the biggest biceps in the world, and he'd dedicated himself to looking like a genetic engineering experiment gone wrong (obviously he thought he looked amazing).
> 
> Edit - This guy


Lol is this photoshopped or real


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

pita said:


> So you're not into the way someone looks. So what?


I don't get what you're trying to say here. A question was asked and I'm answering it. That's as far as the "So what" goes for me.



> I've wondered this myself.
> 
> Gentlemen, just because you're attracted to women doesn't mean you need to be assessing the attractiveness of every woman you see, every minute of the day. Does it? (And I direct this question to my fellow ladies, too.)


I kind of feel like you're projecting your view onto men here.
I personally am not assessing in this way.

Bodybuilding isnt about more muscle = better, but more about aesthetics. I don't care much for male bodybuilders either, but when it comes to women having massive bodies I think it looks horrible. A healthy body is much better if you ask me, but even then a healthy man is likely to have more muscle than a woman. It just doesnt look right.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(Most people seem to have missed the point of OP's actual question) I think body building looks horrid on both men and women.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

It's a physiological impossibility for a woman to get that large without taking all kinds of roids and testosterone.

I think nicely toned chicks look awesome, but big like that is a turn off.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

pita said:


> I've wondered this myself.
> 
> Gentlemen, *just because you're attracted to women doesn't mean you need to be assessing the attractiveness of every woman you see, every minute of the day*. Does it? (And I direct this question to my fellow ladies, too.)
> 
> So you're not into the way someone looks. So what?


You've stumbled upon the answer here. That's it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol @ people who think weightlifting and bodybuilding are one and the same. Weightlifting is a sport, but bodybuilding is about making yourself look as disgusting as possible (no offence to bodybuilders); fans of the former seem to appreciate both males and females in it, while the latter isn't really a sport and therefore doesn't really count.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Because chicks that look like Cris Cyborg make my penis fear being popped like a packet of ketchup.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

DubnRun said:


> Lol is this photoshopped or real


 If it's not shopped, it's massive injections of synthol.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

pita said:


> I've wondered this myself.
> 
> Gentlemen, just because you're attracted to women doesn't mean you need to be assessing the attractiveness of every woman you see, every minute of the day. Does it? (And I direct this question to my fellow ladies, too.)
> 
> So you're not into the way someone looks. So what?


Yeah, it is good that someone understands this. Because no matter what is my opinion of female and male body builders only what matter is that is that body in balance, muscled right of right places and low fat % etc..

It is equal hard work to gain muscles if female, at beginning (and without sterioids) it is even harder. So if ppl appreciate males to do that work why this hard work turns to be judged when a female does it?... World is sexist and crazy :eyes :sus


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Most weightlifters, both male and female, don't look THAT ripped (except for in the lowest weight categories for females and the highest weight categories for males). Weightlifting is more about technique than anything. Bodybuilders are just in their own little world of weirdness, and most of their muscle would probably actually hinder them rather than help them if they were to try any kind of competitive lifting.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

TristanS said:


> Personally, I think male bodybuilders look disgusting and freakish. I saw a picture in the paper a few weeks ago, and I was feeling bad about this person who'd obviously been born horribly deformed, but then I read the article and he was the man with the biggest biceps in the world, and he'd dedicated himself to looking like a genetic engineering experiment gone wrong (obviously he thought he looked amazing).
> 
> Edit - This guy


He shouldn't even been classified as a bodybuilder. He and other "bodybuilders" who look deformed like that got that way by injecting synthol directly into their muscles to make them get bigger.

As far as I know, it doesn't even you make you stronger like steroids would. It only increases the size of their physique. But it's weird people do it since their physiques never look normal..

Steroid bodybuilders like jay cutler still look freakish, but are more normal looking than that.

natural bodybuilding physiques like mike o'hearn's are what most guy shoot for. and what i think of when i hear bodybuilder.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

because physical strength is considered a masculine trait


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 23, 2012)

Isn't that obvious.
Because males are socially pressured to adapt the role as a strong dominant person, no matter his actual condition. Girls on the other hand, not.

Originally, long before mammals even existed and when organisms were much less developed, there were no male and female gender, there was 1 universal gender that reproduced itsself. But as the environment developed into a more variable world with more options to survive, it was necessary to visibly differentiate the dominant from the inferior species, this is where organism slowly splitted over many generations into two different genders, male and female. the male had developed the clitoris into a penis to extract sperm, while the female body was adjusted to to receive them.
The female is organically most identical to the original organism.

Of course this is a a very extensive subject, that nobody can completely reason yet.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Yeah, it is good that someone understands this. Because no matter what is my opinion of female and male body builders only what matter is that is that body in balance, muscled right of right places and low fat % etc..
> 
> It is equal hard work to gain muscles if female, at beginning (and without sterioids) it is even harder. So if ppl appreciate males to do that work why this hard work turns to be judged when a female does it?... World is sexist and crazy :eyes :sus


well, itsnt it the same as how in the Olympics women are applauded for being great gymnast but male gymnast hardly ever get air time?
im not saying its right but im just saying how it happens to both genders


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I feel your pain. I've thought the same thing. I don't want to offend anyone but I respect females that actually revolve their physique around tough training more than let's say, a model. Being a guy that respects athletes in general I know how hard it is to commit to their training. HOWEVER, their is a limit to my respect...I appreciate a female body builder as long as she's 100% natural..same goes for male body builders. It's just that on women it's a lot more obvious.


Ultimately, body building does lessen the womans overall attractiveness but that doesn't take away from the fact that she has a passion and a strong commitment to be in near perfect health. In comparison to some models who don't have to go through nearly as much work. I even respect female athletes just as must a males..it deserves respect ESPECIALLY considering how society expects the opposite of women in most sports.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I feel your pain. I've thought the same thing. I don't want to offend anyone but I respect females that actually revolve their physique around tough training more than let's say, a model. Being a guy that respects athletes in general I know how hard it is to commit to their training. HOWEVER, their is a limit to my respect...I appreciate a female body builder as long as she's 100% natural..same goes for male body builders. It's just that on women it's a lot more obvious.
> 
> Ultimately, body building does lessen the womans overall attractiveness but that doesn't take away from the fact that she has a passion and a strong commitment to be in near perfect health. In comparison to some models who don't have to go through nearly as much work. I even respect female athletes just as must a males..it deserves respect ESPECIALLY considering how society expects the opposite of women in most sports.


Thank you for your post


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

The question was why are female bodybuilders not respected for their sport? I think because men are sexist. 

I also think one would have to see her lifting in action to appreciate, rather than a pic. Pics are nothing.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Thank you for your post


=D You're welcome!

I said body builders but I feel *exactly* the same for lifters too. I apologize for not taking the time to read your post thoroughly.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Wait wait wait...

Now I'm confused, so you're asking why female lifters aren't appreciated?

Why are you linking to a picture of a bodybuilder then?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

NoIce said:


> Wait wait wait...
> 
> Now I'm confused, so you're asking why female lifters aren't appreciated?
> 
> Why are you linking to a picture of a bodybuilder then?


I mean all of those girls who are stronger and has bigger muscles than a "normal" girl. Who has passion to lift weights more than average person and it can be seen because of big biceps etc. I mean as well as body builders, body fitness, weight lifters and what ever. Girls who are working hard to get results.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> The question was why are female bodybuilders not respected for their sport? I think because men are sexist.
> 
> I also think one would have to see her lifting in action to appreciate, rather than a pic. Pics are nothing.


you dont think both genders are sexist?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

simian4455 said:


> These ladies are so fine ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shopped badly. where do her organs go?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> you dont think both genders are sexist?


Yes, both genders are sexist. However* on this point ie sports *males far more so. I don't see woman going: this guy is so is ugly when asked about sport and only caring about that.. When discussing sport why does attractiveness of the players or sportsmen/woman come into the equation? Particularly why do people have to insult the attractiveness of others at any opportunity?


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes, both genders are sexist. However* on this point ie sports *males far more so. I don't see woman going: this guy is so is ugly when asked about sport and only caring about that.. When discussing sport why does attractiveness of the players or sportsmen/woman come into the equation? Particularly why do people have to insult the attractiveness of others at any opportunity?


My sister and I watch tennis, and try to figure out which of the girls are on elephant growth hormone.

You can usually tell by the slope of their forehead.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

it looks utterly disgusting on both genders.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Most guys who lift weights are doing it to look more attractive (by looking more masculine). A woman who lifts weights (in the sense of bodybuilding) is obviously not increasing her attractiveness to most guys. I don't know about you, but lifting weights, for either gender, seems rather pointless unless it's to look more attractive or to improve your strength for practical uses. To do it simply for the 'sport' might appeal to a small number of people, but most people aren't going to be able to appreciate it.


----------



## LittleBearBrah (Feb 2, 2011)

I appreciate female lifters, just not if they look like the one in your example


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Because as a straight male, I don't find masculinity to be attractive.


as a gay male, i don't find masculine women attractive, either. neither does the rest of the gay male community.

that said, i agree with the above poster who stated that that level of body building looks disgusting on both genders.


----------



## J ROD3260 (Oct 24, 2012)

i appreciate all lifters


----------



## Neoz (Feb 3, 2012)

Hmm with that picture you linked if you would put on a pair of boxers on her and put away the bikini it might be a challenge to tell whether it's a guy or a girl.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Because for the most part, men are interested in the achievements of men and not women.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

J ROD3260 said:


> i appreciate all lifters


Great news! 



Neoz said:


> Hmm with that picture you linked if you would put on a pair of boxers on her and put away the bikini it might be a challenge to tell whether it's a guy or a girl.


Why it does matter if that is a guy or a girl? That is well trained body no matter if one is he or she.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

TristanS said:


> Personally, I think male bodybuilders look disgusting and freakish. I saw a picture in the paper a few weeks ago, and I was feeling bad about this person who'd obviously been born horribly deformed, but then I read the article and he was the man with the biggest biceps in the world, and he'd dedicated himself to looking like a genetic engineering experiment gone wrong (obviously he thought he looked amazing).
> 
> Edit - This guy


 Synthol not even once


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Weight lifting is okay, just don't dope.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It is equal hard work to gain muscles if female, at beginning (and without sterioids) it is even harder. So if ppl appreciate males to do that work why this hard work turns to be judged when a female does it?... World is sexist and crazy :eyes :sus


The answer is very simple. Majority of the people into bodybuilding are males.

Most guys and girls at the gym train differently to look differently. I don't hear many women going around talking about how they are "bulking". If anything, the women I come across are trying to get lean not stacked.

It's all about what each gender values.


----------



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi,



SnowFlakesFire said:


> Why it does matter if that is a guy or a girl? That is well trained body no matter if one is he or she.


Guys grow up watching very masculine superheros in movies etc, and as teenagers lots of guys think that getting huge muscles is the recipe to get laid. Then we become adults and realize most women dislike huge bodybuilders. I've had this talk with a bunch of female friends: Definitions of muscles, low bodyfat etc.. sure. But most of them think bodybuilders is a turn-off.

I work out on a gym, and I can _respect _the time & effort it takes to become a bodybuilder (male or female). That doesn't mean I think it looks good, especially not on women. Why?
It's totally unnatural. The woman on the picture you posted have used a ****load of steroids to get this body. Steroids give women male characteristics, and that kinda makes her appear something in between genders  Most guys appreciate and find female attributes a turn-on. Female bodybuilders have less "attributes" --> less of a turn-on. Women and men are different by nature, and stating the obvious is not sexist.

No offence if you look like her/would like to look like her: It's a personal choice and no one else's business. But reality is that rather few women find HUGE male bodybuilders sexy, and even less men find female bodybuilders sexy.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Kind of interesting that the models posted as appealing don't seem to have done much/anything with their arms.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

seafolly said:


> Kind of interesting that the models posted as appealing don't seem to have done much/anything with their arms.


Yeah, they just look like they starved themselves and did Pilates.


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

Because Male Lifters can Help Boys During Heavy Weight Lifting and Lifting Exercise's.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

loveymiller said:


> Because Male Lifters can Help Boys During Heavy Weight Lifting and Lifting Exercise's.


WOT


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I find it hard to masturbate to.


----------



## les alone terribles (Sep 15, 2012)

Because, not all, but many guys judge females based on whether they find them attractive or not, regardless of whether or not it's appropriate or applicable to the situation.


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)

NoIce said:


> Yes...


I love big butts and thighs...

also, the pic in the OP is very masculine. You don't typically get that sort of look without dosing on steroids.

actual weightlifting females usually look good or great. See Anna Meares below.


----------



## matutine (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

this thread is silly - use common sense to see what is attractive or not. Obv op pic is not attractive -.-


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

I have zero problem with them. If a female is able to get that kind of muscles without any doping, then why would I think that having muscles like that is a male thing only? I watch bodybuilding competition from time to time and not once was I gross out by a female bodybuilder


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

That's why I'm scared to strength train, I don't want to be too bulky like that. Of course I know you have to work hard to look like that, and she was probably on steroids but still. I once had a guy making fun of me when I walked past. I have a bit of muscle on my arms just from my job, I work in a factory and he was calling me a **** because of my arms. He was like "She has bigger muscles than me!" even though I didn't. But I'm scared even with a little bit of of weight training that I won't look feminine.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

mid20sgirl said:


> That's why I'm scared to strength train, I don't want to be too bulky like that. Of course I know you have to work hard to look like that, and she was probably on steroids but still. I once had a guy making fun of me when I walked past. I have a bit of muscle on my arms just from my job, I work in a factory and he was calling me a **** because of my arms. He was like "She has bigger muscles than me!" even though I didn't. But I'm scared even with a little bit of of weight training that I won't look feminine.


lol trust me even if you took steroids, i doubt you would look like her. I would easily say she worked on that body for at least 6 years of INTENSE lifting and dieting. You really don't have to worry about looking like a man. It would be another story if you were to take steroids though. Steroids tend to have alot of side effects on women. Don't be scared of picking up on some weights at the gym.If you do it for long enough..you will have a better body than a girl that didnt.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes, both genders are sexist. However* on this point ie sports *males far more so. I don't see woman going: this guy is so is ugly when asked about sport and only caring about that.. When discussing sport why does attractiveness of the players or sportsmen/woman come into the equation? Particularly why do people have to insult the attractiveness of others at any opportunity?


Come on! With most women who don't actually like football, they'll be most interested in Wayne Rooney's fake hair looking ridiculous or Cristiano Ronaldo being hot. Both genders are equally shallow; it's just a human trait.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

I swear that if I had my folder with athletic girls on this computer, I could show you some nice ones.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't respect a lot of female bodybuilders, because most take testosterone or steroids. It's almost physically impossible for a female to get as big or close to the physique of a male bodybuilder.

But I do like girls who lift weights naturally.


----------



## CherriOnTop (Jan 13, 2013)

Um... as a female with a lot of muscle tone myself. I can tell you that the woman in the start of the thread was on steroids. Woman cannot grow that much muscle naturally, it is not genetically possible.


----------



## Irvine (May 30, 2012)

Because it's not feminine.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

disgusting


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

I certainly do...


----------

